# bar lighting



## cmac1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Rope lights.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

I seen some stuff called LED tape light light also, I'll try and find a link


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.ledworldlighting.com/ledstrip.html


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

This one from Lithonia is pretty slick. About $40.00 a foot.

http://www.lithonia.com/rayzer/


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Unless they just want a change I would install a shallow frame and insert Plexiglas over the existing fixtures.


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.magiclite.com/


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

SMD LED

which is the one that is on a circuit board


----------



## Kirker (Sep 28, 2010)

*StarStrand*

We've used StarStrand before. It's expensive, but takes a beating, minimal space, and last nearly forever.


----------

